

Review HN: 1clickwebpage - the easiest way to build a webpage - aditya
http://1clickwebpage.com

======
qeorge
I like how quickly I can get a page up and running. I like the secret URLs for
editing, so I don't have to deal with another password.

As others have said, you could add a lot to the site with some extra design
options, and a simpler color scheme (if not a few color scheme options). I
think there's a lot of low-hanging fruit in the design piece that would really
improve the offering.

A couple of features I'd like to see, that would be easy to implement:

\- Expiring pages option (delete the page automatically after 1, 3, 6 or 12
months)

\- ability to add a Google map

\- ability to add a password

\- go directly to an URL that doesn't exist yet, and be offered the option to
start using it right away

I use cl1p.net for this kind of thing, and its great. But I'd like a similar
service that was a little more polished for ephemeral items like directions
and instructions.

Congrats on getting it out there. I wouldn't get hung up on all the mailing
lists, merchandise, and event stuff right away - keep it simple and work on
improving what you have.

------
mattdennewitz
1\. 'groupped' is not an "interesting spelling" i'd like in my url. if im
using a one-click page builder, i probably don't know much about building
websites, and i probably don't have friends that know much about building
websites. trying to explain why its spelled "groupped" wouldn't be easy,
natural, or particularly fun. 2\. the colors make me want to cry.

i totally respect the "just get something out there" m.o., but i'd like to see
it reflect more of "full site builder and a mailing list and a way to charge
people for events/merchandise" before another "launch".

------
mrduncan
The default page name "MyFirstWebPage" was already taken when I tried to
create it. I'd just make the user enter something in here since I'd imagine
it's pretty unlikely that you'll be able to default it to something the user
is going to end up using.

~~~
thorax
Or, for people who want to demo it, default the page name to something that's
actually available.

------
soundsop
The site seems easy to use, but I think <http://jottit.com> is easier. You
don't need to select a site name or enter your email address before your site
is created. Although you can afterward if you like.

------
joel_feather
It's not very good. You want the cold honest truth, right? Your attention to
detail is very lacking - the details are what make the difference between
average and good, and right now you are slightly below average in your
attention to detail.

------
jkent
I wasn't persuaded to enter my email at that point.

Secret URL - how am I going to remember it?

Nice design. It's a good idea for notes. You might want a quick sharing bar.

~~~
req2
> Secret URL - how am I going to remember it?

Bookmark it.

------
snorkel
Suggestion: Change the default color scheme. Saturated green and dark brown is
not a nice combo. Blue links on dark brown doesn't work at all.

------
showerst
Not too bad, you definitely make it easy, but not having the ability to
float/justify anything other than left is a big problem, and the output just
looks really plain.

Some options to customize the colors of the page background and putting a
little padding between the footer and the end of 'my' page would also be nice.

------
Sephr
When the "Oops! The site name can only contain alphanumeric characters and
dashes." error appears (I tried "x" as the site name), "You can change all the
content below once you create your webpage" is half in the white box and and
half in the black border of the box.

------
dc2k08
Could you give the option to get rid of the page header or make it not be a
self-link? Changing the bg colours and the ability to have my own domain would
be great too. I can see it being useful.

------
raffi
I'm on a 12" Powerbook running Firefox 3.0.11 at 1024x768. I'm unable to
scroll down on your page. I think it's because of the persistent footer you
have. The remaining portion appears to be within the space of that footer and
so my browser doesn't let me scroll down much further. About 1/4 of the
content is unavailable to me.

------
saturdayplace
I made a page. Does the 'Congrats! Your site has been created' message hang
around forever? I mean, it's showing up for me when I go back to it (not the
secret URL). I wish there was a way to dismiss that message.

------
adoyle
I created a page but it seems to be tagged at the bottom as "Copyright ©
Groupped 2009". A bit of a disincentive to put real content in. It would also
be nice to have a "delete" button. I'd free up my page again.

------
csomar
This is not bad, but I can't see how it can be good or useful, which people
are you targeting with your service?

~~~
aditya
yeah, I was a little worried that it's too early to be useful, but like I said
on the about page, it's for throwing up a quick piece of info on the web, like
directions to a party, or a user group meeting. Or, placeholder pages for any
sort of organization.

eventually, it'll grow into a full site builder and a mailing list and a way
to charge people for events/merchandise. more here:
<http://blog.groupped.com/>

I'm just going really slow trying to balance the consulting gig and this and a
few other ideas at the same time. Hence the launch to atleast get SOMETHING
out there. Thanks for the feedback.

------
ajkirwin
<http://fuck.groupped.com/>

:]

~~~
jerryji
Don't be evil.

~~~
jrockway
I expected a site called "fuck" downmodded to -8 to be a lot worse.

